# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Pixel shuts down when i receive or make a call

## luzdibbert

Pixel shuts down when i receive or make a call. I don't know what can be.
I rooted my device wqith magisk. I have those modules: AOSP Mods, BlockADs, Zygisk-LSPosed, Universal SafetyNet Fix.
Android 13 TP1A.220905.004
EDIT: ok i think BlockADs is the problem.

----------

